# Combining Words to Create Interesting Words



## Tangle Shine (May 6, 2017)

In my WIP, I have an unusual massive "lake" that is not made up of bodies of water, but instead a large chunk of low density air. Therefore, people travel along the "lake" with means of hovering boats or so-called _windvessels_. I have tried many different names for this very "lake" that I come up with a few options of combination after some brainstorming session:


Wind + Lake = Wake/Windake
Lake + Wind = Lakind/Lind
Air + Lake = Aire
Lake + Air = Lair/Lakair

And et cetera.

There is another word _Phihelean_ (name for a female deity) in front of the aforementioned names, so I am struggling of which one I can use to let the name sounds catchy and interesting. Personally, for now I think that _Phihelean Wake_ sounds nice. How about you all?


----------



## Rkcapps (May 6, 2017)

I prefer Aire!


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 6, 2017)

Rkcapps said:


> I prefer Aire!



Thank you for your feedback! 

_Phihelean Aire_, sounds as equal as cool indeed.


----------



## Ban (May 6, 2017)

I personally find all of these too on-the-nose.  I'd go for something like: The Great Float, the Windpit, the Hoverbay. To me these sound more like terms people living around the place would actually use in conversation. "Let's go to the Windpit" is more pleasant to say than "let's go to the Lakair"


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 6, 2017)

Banten said:


> I personally find all of these too on-the-nose.  I'd go for something like: The Great Float, the Windpit, the Hoverbay. To me these sound more like terms people living around the place would actually use in conversation. "Let's go to the Windpit" is more pleasant to say than "let's go to the Lakair"



Thank you , it is indeed sounding more natural. Alternately, I have also thought of the name "Wind Crater", but I am unsure whether if it suits my story's location or not.


----------



## Nomadica (May 6, 2017)

Banten said:


> I personally find all of these too on-the-nose.  I'd go for something like: The Great Float, the Windpit, the Hoverbay. To me these sound more like terms people living around the place would actually use in conversation. "Let's go to the Windpit" is more pleasant to say than "let's go to the Lakair"



I second this.

Especially Windpit and Hoverbay. Great Float sounds like someone left a great sh!# in the toilet.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 7, 2017)

Skylake! What about that?


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Skylake! What about that?



Pretty cool! Although somehow it bears similarly with "Skyrim" a little.


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> I second this.
> 
> Especially Windpit and Hoverbay. Great Float sounds like someone left a great sh!# in the toilet.



How about "Wind Crater"? Because of my main concept for the lake is described as very deep below and have unusual large rocky spikes which normal lake does not possess, is there any other words besides "crater" which can describe such?


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 7, 2017)

Tangle Shine said:


> Pretty cool! Although somehow it bears similarly with "Skyrim" a little.



It's not like that's a negative association.


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> It's not like that's a negative association.



Quite. Still I endorse it well, since the skylake has features resembling spiky cliffs, steep structures and deep skylake bed.


----------



## RedAngel (May 7, 2017)

Butterpool!


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

RedAngel said:


> Butterpool!



My skylake was not made up of buttery substance after all, despite it was actually made up of magical salts which properties flourish the strange ecosystem inside the skylake. The chemical composition of the lake made Lovecraftian-esque creatures like floating worm-snakes, ugly yet cute oversized plankton etc possible...


----------



## Nomadica (May 7, 2017)

Tangle Shine said:


> How about "Wind Crater"? Because of my main concept for the lake is described as very deep below and have unusual large rocky spikes which normal lake does not possess, is there any other words besides "crater" which can describe such?



It works but does't flow off the tongue as well. It's kinda a mouth full.


----------



## Tangle Shine (May 7, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> It works but does't flow off the tongue as well. It's kinda a mouth full.



Noted. Based on the suggestion by DragonOfTheAerie, Skylake will do pretty well for now. Thanks for your feedback.


----------

